
Internet trolling as a hybrid warfare tool: case Latvia - DanBC
http://www.stratcomcoe.org/internet-trolling-hybrid-warfare-tool-case-latvia-0
======
DanBC
At 93 pages this is a comprehensive look at government sponsored Internet
trolling.

Page 61 lists some types of trolls they found.

> 2\. Bikini troll

> – this troll expresses an oversimplified world view in a brief and/ or naïve
> manner. The troll was nicknamed Bikini because of the profile picture used –
> a young girl in a bikini (but, after more deeply analysing the source of
> these trolls’ messages, the authors found actual posters to be very
> masculine with macho profile pictures who obviously felt the Bikini profile
> worked better in comments). The Bikini troll is more adaptive to the
> internet environment and thus hard to recognise – only the content can
> reveal it is trolling. And this content is simple – it contains one question
> and one suggestion – “Surely it is not only Russia that is bad? The world
> doesn’t work like that – maybe we should look…” and then it returns to the
> “blame the US” motive. Other recognition patterns should be looked for in
> terms of content (see end of the chapter for more on recognition patterns).
> The Bikini troll, despite its primitive messages, does in fact influence a
> large part of the internet community, as was proven in the focus groups.

It's a long read, but I recommend it because it's fascinating to see how much
effort goes into trolling.

